
Imperial melting pot: how a new book reveals the remarkable history of Istanbul - Thevet
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/02/imperial-melting-pot-how-new-book-reveals-remarkable-history-istanbul
======
DrScump
The author, Bettany Hughes, will be familiar to UK and USA TV viewers as
having hosted numerous history programs on the ancient world and British
history, such as "The Spartans", "The Minoans", and "Helen of Troy".

